# Dogma FP geometry



## karlg (Nov 29, 2006)

I just picked up a 2005 Dogma FP. Does Pinarello stamp frame size anywhere on the frame? The underside of the BB shell has a 4 digit number with -05 at the end, I assume this is the serial number with the year. There is also a "4" stamped in the BB shell. I measure the top tube at approximately 55cm(c-c) and the seat tube at a little less than 54cm. I cannot find a geometry table with head tube length for 2005. I measure the length at approximately 148mm, which for a 2006 Dogma FP is between a 53 and a 54. It seems like Pinarello changed the geometry from 2005 to 2006. I'm really just curious what size Pinarello considers my frame. 

Thanks,
Karl


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

Neither of my Pinarellos has any frame size anywhere I have seen. Short of getting a hold of a 2005 geometry chart, you are probably stuck emailing Pinarello. Good luck, I have sent 5 emails in 6 weeks on a registration question and I am still waiting.


----------



## karlg (Nov 29, 2006)

chas0039 said:


> Neither of my Pinarellos has any frame size anywhere I have seen. Short of getting a hold of a 2005 geometry chart, you are probably stuck emailing Pinarello. Good luck, I have sent 5 emails in 6 weeks on a registration question and I am still waiting.



chas,

Thanks for the information. That is what I was afraid of. Gita doesn't have geometry charts for 2005 Dogmas. 2004 and 2006 charts are different.

Karl


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

Is this what you were looking for? Gita had this under 2005 frames. No idea what they are measuring with their top tube spec.


----------

